# Are my arrows okay or do I need to change something?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Last year I got started in archery, and didn't know very much about many of the important fundamentals, and therefore, relied heavily on the guy at the shop for getting set up. Now that I'm more knowledgeable about all the nuances and things that effect arrow flight I am starting to question if I am set up right. I'm a little confused about spine and arrow length.

Here are some pertinent details:

I'm shooting a Diamond Outlaw with an IBO speed of 330 fps. 62 lb draw weight (60-70 lb limbs) 26.5 DL (yeah, I'm short). The arrows are 330 spine Easton bloodlines 8.7 gpi cut to 28.75 inches in length, tipped with a 125 grain head.

According to the Easton spine chart I am correctly spined. Maybe a tad on the stiff side, but still acceptable. What I worry about is that with my 26.5 inch draw length and these 28.75 inch arrows I have 4.75 inches of arrow sticking out past the rest. Is this excess length okay, or will it have a negative impact on arrow flight? I know I can cut off a couple inches, but that will stiffen the spine. If the spine gets a little stiffer I can counteract that by cranking my poundage up to 70-72 lbs and be correctly spined again. 

I don't mind doing this, because 62 pounds is easy for me to pull and going up to 70 shouldn't be a problem, but is this necessary? I don't want to have to make any changes if I don't have to, but I was just wondering what your opinions are about this much length past the arrow rest.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

If it were me I would get a 400 spine arrow and cut it to 26 3/4 inches with a hundred grain tip. With a 330 spine arrow right now I would say your over spined. Just my opinion though. I was shooting a 400 spine arrow cut at 27 inches with a 28 inch draw at 60 lb and I could shoot lights out. Now I'm up to 71 lbs with a 27 inch arrow 28 inch draw I need a 340. Unless you crank it up to 70 I don't think you need 330's. Maybe someone else can chime in as well. But I would shorten those arrows for sure.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Too be over spined is not a problem with today's compounds and drop away rests. If you were shooting a trad bow off the shelf, arrow spine is pretty important. You are not. You can keep your arrow length and make the spine closer to what the charts say you should be by increasing the tip weight. Of course, this will act like an anchor and make the arrow drop faster, but it will get you where the charts say you should be. Personally, I would cut the arrows down by 3 inches so I am not extending any more than 1 inch past the arrow rest. I would go to a 400 spine arrow and then tune the arrow to the bow. Get yourself a computer program for archery such as T.A.P., On Target, etc. There are a few out there. They will give you better up to date information. The Easton charts are out of date, but will give you a good place to start... just not nearly as accurate. The best source of information will come from you as you become familiar with your equipment and experiment with different setups. The computer programs are great as you can experiment on line and it doesn't cost you anything except time. Now, back to the spine question... I have shot arrows setup to "correct" spine and many "over spined" and have not seen any difference in performance. I have shot both 3-d and spots, and again, no difference. Where you will get into trouble is arrows that are under spined, they can be dangerous. Personally, I am shooting 64 lbs with an arrow shaft cut to 28.25 inches with a 300 spine shaft for my hunting arrows.  I am way over spined according to the charts. They group great and fly great. I am a 30 inch draw length. For my target arrows, I am shooting 400 spine arrows. Both arrows, the 300 and 400 shafts, impact together when shot from the same bow. Bottom line, there are a lot of "myths" out there and a lot of uneducated or "armchair" archers who persist in keeping those myths alive. Read the technical information from the experts in the archery magazines. You will gain a lot of knowledge. My favorite to read is Randy Ulmer. Go shoot and have fun.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

You could get some more speed if you shorten your arrow. It isn't really an issue to have spines overrated to your setup.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Base your decision on how well your arrows shoot? If they group and fly well, don't change anything. A few inches sticking past your rest does not affect one thing. With a .330 spine, you could still up your poundage and be just fine. 
But, if your arrows are acting stiff then you can increase the point weight, (which will not act like an anchor as some say) increase your poundage, or switch arrows.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Sounds like my setup shouldn't be a problem. I was mainly worried about the length of the arrows, and not so much the spine. I don't think I will be changing anything other than maybe cranking up the poundage.


----------

